# won't open says couldn't load xpcom



## mpkc76 (Oct 31, 2004)

I have mozilla firefox. I went to open to my homepage it opened to just a blue background page. I would run my mouse over the page and it would say things that the mouse was over. so I thought if i went back in time in the laptops memory restore file time. it would make what was happening when u open to the homepage stop. but now it won't open to a page at all. it just says "Couldn't load XPCOM". what do I do to fix it or can I. Do I have to take it in to someone to fix.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Could you please give us the Make/Model of your laptop that this is occuring on? Lack of information makes it very difficult for us to advise you!

As far as Firefox goes, I don't recommend using that in the first place, as they have had problems with their browser since Ver.21 during early 2013 and haven't fixed it yet. 

Just because Firefox doesn't work, doesn't mean your laptop is completely ready for the scrap bin! What about Internet Explorer? Does that work? Or Google Chrome? Or any other browser--or do ALL browsers fail to work on the Internet? 

If NO BROWSERS work on the Internet, then you have a more serious problem with Windows or more than likely a failing hard drive given the age of your system (6-7 yrs. old if Vista as posted in your Profile). 

Here are some other options:
1) Backup all your personal data to external media and then apply FACTORY RECOVERY DISCS that came with your laptop when new. This will completely reinstall Windows and get rid of that error you have in Firefox. Restore your data from external media. You will also have to reinstall all your programs as well. Allow 1 week or more to do so.
2) After backing up all your personal data to external media, use Windows Recovery Console to reset your laptop to Factory Settings using the built in hidden Recovery Partition. Most modern laptops have this feature. If you need help using it; post back.
3) Take your laptop to a licensed Computer Pro in your area and pay to have it reset. It will cost from $35-$160 or more depending on whether or not you need a new hard drive; most likely you will given the age of your laptop.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## mpkc76 (Oct 31, 2004)

thank you for your advice to test out the internet explorer that came with my HP window 7. It works so I'll be using that instead of firefox. should I remove firefox from the laptop or leave and just not use.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

You're welcome. You should be able to use IE 11; your Windows7 may have come with IE 9 or IE 10. 

I would remove the Firefox completely, as there are a number of plug-ins used with Firefox that are known to harbor viruses. Also, make sure to remove the Firefox installer file from your DOWNLOAD folder and then EMPTY YOUR RECYCLE BIN after to completely remove from your computer. This is especially true if you did NOT download the Firefox installer directly from the Firefox website. 

BBJ <<<>>>


----------

